# Need Sound Card Driver,Xwave QS3000A 9902.



## shakree42 (May 17, 2008)

I need Xwave QS3000A 9902 driver for my sound card.
i've searched it everywhere.
my OS is Win ME and its GenuineIntel.
Please find it for me guys...
please 
thx in advance


----------



## shakree42 (May 17, 2008)

anybody?
help me?
please?
:'(


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Hi, 
Try this one, which is for Windows 2000 and Windows ME...........
http://members.driverguide.com/driver/detail.php?driverid=24197

Free Registration is required, but it's painless and they don't bombard you with spam.


----------



## magimadhu (Sep 16, 2008)

please send a xwave qs3000a sound crad drivers


----------

